# sold bull maybe pic added



## wynedot55 (Oct 27, 2008)

well looks like i sold my 1st reg herd bull.a lil old lady placed an add looking for a bull.so i called an told her what i had.an she called me back wanting to firm up what id told her bout the bull.so her an her hired man will come look at him.as soon as i can get him in the pens.an they get loose.told her to go ahead an bring the trailer.an we will load an take him to the vets.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks i just hope she likes the bull.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's Your 1st reg herd bull, does that mean there is a picture around here I missd?


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 27, 2008)

no i posted pics of him in 1 of your threads.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, I searched for your picture!
Is it your black granite bull calf you are selling?


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 28, 2008)

no its the kentucky cotton bull calf.





here he is


----------



## Thewife (Oct 28, 2008)

Gorgeous!!

You have no clue how much I want Beefmasters! Do you think I could pass one off, as just a funky looking Limo?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 28, 2008)

He is a gorgeous bull!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 28, 2008)

yes i think you could slipp a beefmaster bull past your hubby.i just hope he is big enough tobe turned out with 25 cows.an i hope the lady will like him well enough to buy him.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 28, 2008)

If the lady don't like him, she's not good enough for him!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 28, 2008)

well i know i priced him right.an she had been pricing bulls for $2000 to $3500.


----------

